# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Page Breaks in SSRS based on column values

## zethuz

I have a report whose layout is as follows:

http://i.imgur.com/9XRJh.png

My requirement is that each Regions data should be shown on a new page in SSRS (HTML as well as PDF). In other words , there would be as many pages as many regions there are.

How can I achieve this?

Thanks!!

----------

